# He pooped outside!



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

This is a huge accomplishment I find lol. We've had him for less than 24 hours and he's pooped 3 times INSIDE. And peed 4-5 times inside on towels... lol.

This pooping outside is hugge! Because now he'll see where he did it, smell it and go again! YES! SCORE!

I hope I'm not the only one who has felt this kind of victorious leap of awesomeness!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm sure you told him how excited you were! Good puppy


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Did you give him a reward for pooping outside? If he is having a lot of accidents in the house I would start taking him out on a leash and associate a word with pottying. Then have a big fun play session once he has gone but totally ignore him until he goes. Then back in the house for some play or dinner. Puppies often have to go after eating, drinking, playing and napping. So even if he just went but then had zoomies in the house or just woke up from a nap take him out again and see if he will go. If you get into a schedule with the potty breaks you will find you will have almost zero accidents in the house.

I also like to use a crate to potty train. This way if you do go out and spend 30 min waiting for him to potty and if he doesn't he goes in his crate for 15 min then try again. They learn really quick that the faster they potty outside the more fun they get to have.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

The way we do it, is when my dad and boyfriend go out for a smoke, they say "Smoke?!" and my dog Bingo jumps up and is ready to go! This excites Simba A LOT, because he really likes Bingo and runs to follow him. Also with Bingo, we use "Poo poo," or "Pee pee," and either one of those said when we're outside, he usually goes and does what he has to do.

This morning I was ecstatic when I was told he went by the flower pots. I hope he learns to pee outside too. I really think my Bichon will be a big influence on him.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

1337f0x said:


> The way we do it, is when my dad and boyfriend go out for a smoke, they say "Smoke?!" and my dog Bingo jumps up and is ready to go! This excites Simba A LOT, because he really likes Bingo and runs to follow him. Also with Bingo, we use "Poo poo," or "Pee pee," and either one of those said when we're outside, he usually goes and does what he has to do.
> 
> This morning I was ecstatic when I was told he went by the flower pots. I hope he learns to pee outside too. I really think my Bichon will be a big influence on him.


Yes I think that Bingo will be a good influence on Simba when it is outside potty time. When he gets a whiff of Bingo going potty it will probably result in Simba going potty too.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Yes I think that Bingo will be a good influence on Simba when it is outside potty time. When he gets a whiff of Bingo going potty it will probably result in Simba going potty too.


I sure hope that's the case. He's slightly scared to walk too far into the backyard right now so he went right by the BBQ this morning. But the point is, he went outside haha. So ecstatic!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

great he did his business outside. i remember that huge rush of YES, YES,MISSION ACCOMPLISHED! its the little things that matter when it comes to puppies


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Everytime he potties outside, I jump for joy and give him praise. It gets him excited.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

1337f0x said:


> Everytime he potties outside, I jump for joy and give him praise. It gets him excited.


That's awesome! Congrats. I feel the same way (to a point) about my bigger baby (turns two this June), Alexandria. While she is greatly potty-trained and goes outside every time I ask, in public it has been an ongoing struggle to get her to go potty AT ALL even during a long event day or something such as visiting a house that isn't where she lives (like when we visit my mom for an entire day, or one time I had to stay the night there with the dogs due to a storm). Well, she's recently decided that she would like to poop in public now - a huge step! Every time she does this I get all excited and start chanting her name with lots of praise, "good girl", and the like, and she stares at me like she's been doing this all her life.

People look at me like I'm nuts - why would someone get so excited when their grown dog is taking a poo in public? Lol....that's awesome, though, about your baby. Congrats again


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

You know, lots of people don't like to potty outside there homes. XD Guess it's the same for dogs. : P Congrats to everyone on their potty training successes! Or at least first steps towards success. XD


----------

